# Today's Photoshoot



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 18, 2006)

Like I said the other day, I got booked for a bigger photoshoot than what I usually do... 2 designers, 1 photographer, 1 photography assistant, 1 hairstylist and 1 makeup artist (me!!) and I was a bit nervous last night... But I had sooooo much fun!! I want to do this everyday!!!

Some photos from my exciting day...























And some of the looks...















I can't wait to get the photographer's pics!! I will post them as soon as I get them, I couldn't take good shots of the makeup, plus my favourite looks are yet to be posted


----------



## n_c (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow....you did great...the model looks fab!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 18, 2006)

U did a great job!cool


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 18, 2006)

i love how the mu is not ur every day run of the mill look....... not only is the mu very pretty but very intresting to look at..."it catches my eyes" great job gurly


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice work!  It looks like so much fun...I'd love to be in your shoes someday and get the opportunity to do photoshoots...I'd be so nervous, though, lol.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 18, 2006)

Fantastic, girl!  You are talented!  Does MAC have a Pro program in Spain?  If so, you can use those sheets for a pro card.

How did you get hooked up with the designer/photo shoot?


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 18, 2006)

She looks great...I always luv your work!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2006)

wow~ u r so tall~ 

the outfits r soooooo HOT


----------

